# cartoons r soopr kool



## octobr (Mar 19, 2009)

"IT'S JUST LIKE IN THE CARTOONS!" ~jonny 2x4

No seriously come back I swear this will be worth it really this is gonna be the best club ever! We're gonna have all sorts of adventures and we're gonna watch cartoons and talk about cartoons and draw pictures about cartoons and have roleplays about cartoons and _this is going to be the best club ever._

*COOL-BEANS CARTOONS INCLUDE:*
Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack
Ed, Edd, n Eddy
Hey, Arnold!
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
Powerpuff Girls
Doug
Dexter's Laboratory
Johnny Bravo
Codename: Kids Next Door
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Cow and Chicken
Chowder
Pinky and the Brain
Animaniacs
Tiny Toons
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters
Rugrats
[Avatar: The Last Airbender]
CatDog
Danny Phantom
Chalkzone
[KaBlam!]
[Making Fiends]
My Life as a Teenage Robot
Fairly Oddparents
Angry Beavers
Jimmy Neutron
The Mighty B!
Wild Thornberrys
Underdog
Ren and Stimpy 
[The Simpsons]
Recess
[Futurama]
[Looney Tunes]
Wacky Races
Freakazoid
Storm Hawks
Tom and Jerry
Spongebob

AND MOOOOOOOOOOORE! If I missed any just smack me and scold me and tell me. (Also brackets denote cartoons that are only kinda cartoons. Avatar due to its more anime-like tendencies; KaBlam! as it's sort of cartoons only kinda; Making Fiends is originally a web cartoon; Simpsons and Futurama are adult-oriented; Looney Tunes is an entire category but do deserve to be on this list)

Isn't this going to be the greatest club ever!!

*SOME SUPER COOL PEOPLE HERE:*
VERNE (COMMANDER AND THE LEADER) (CAPTAIN K'NUCKLES)
FLARETH (PINKY)
BLASTOISE428 (DEXTER)
DEWGONG (EDD "DOUBLE D")
ZORA OF TERMINA (THE BRAIN)
DARK MAROWAK
WORST USERNAME EVER
GW (YOGI BEAR heeeeey booboo)
SURSKOOTS
ANCHE
VPLJ (EUSTACE)
SALAMANDER (BUBBLES she is the joy and the laughter)
ULTRAVIOLET (WOW WHAT THE HELL I THOUGHT I HAD YOU UP HERE) (OBLINA)
WALKER (FREAKAZOID)
NWT
NINKID 97 
PICHUK
AMBIPOM

(("Disappointment is the best adventure!" "It is?" "Do you feel all hollow inside?" "Yes." "Wished you'd stayed in bed this morning?" "A little." "Ever felt that way before?" "Nope!" "Adventure!" "ADVENTURE~!" ~captain k'nuckles and flapjack))


(in conclusion: verne is an idiot, cartoons are neat.)


----------



## Flareth (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes.

Yes.

*YES!*

Joining now...

You forgot Ren and Stimpy on that list.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 19, 2009)

> COOL-BEANS CARTOONS INCLUDE:
> 
> *Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack*
> *Ed, Edd, n Eddy*
> ...


Bolds are extra-agreement.

Joinage.

[EDIT] You need to add The Simpsons. NOW!


----------



## octobr (Mar 20, 2009)

Avatar is pretty durned sweet. I haven't seen the whole series yet but I'm on my way. 

I HAVE watched through the entirety of
-Billy and Mandy
-PPG
-Hey, Arnold!
-Courage
-EEnE
I think that's it right now. I watched most of Dex's Lab, I mean to do KND soon.

Adding: Ren and Stimpy, Simpsons, Recess


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 20, 2009)

Holy god

Join please

Also Angry Beavers is one of the best cartoons ever made


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 20, 2009)

I need in on this.

I have watched nearly every single cartoon on that list.
Cartoons are amazing.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 20, 2009)

> Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack
> Ed, Edd, n Eddy
> _Hey, Arnold!_
> Courage the Cowardly Dog
> ...



Once there was a time when people knew how to make good cartoons! (join?)


Also if Simpsons get on there Futurama should too imo


----------



## Dark Marowak (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yes.   

Joined.
I LOVE every single cartoon on that list.
You forgets Looney Tunes.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 20, 2009)

Join join joooiiiin. Most of those are awesome.


----------



## octobr (Mar 20, 2009)

Added cartoons suggestions, listed reasons for brackets, stuck y'alls on that cool person list. 


SO THERE

I was iffy about looney tunes cause it's less a cartoon than a category thereof but hey. 

Oh shoot I gotta get Wacky Races on there! That was the best 8)


----------



## octobr (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.mediafire.com/?dyzzyrhj0mb

Everyone here should watch this.


----------



## Pook (Mar 21, 2009)

Freakazoid mannnn

joinage plz.


----------



## octobr (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh wow I don't hve that on there I thought

weeeeird




ALSO I just watched the new ep of flapjack, the Plant Man (Rottenest Botanist) one. I almost peed myself.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 21, 2009)

Verne said:


> Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
> Powerpuff Girls
> Dexter's Laboratory
> Codename: Kids Next Door
> ...


STUFF I'D WATCH yes :3  \o/  Cartooooooons~


----------



## octobr (Mar 22, 2009)

SALAAM GOOD FRIEND


----------



## Anche (Mar 22, 2009)

WAAW
hey! i am joining this club.

Also, looks like you forgot STORM HAWKS.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 22, 2009)

I LIKE CARTOONS

I HAVE SEEN AND ENJOYED THESE CARTOONS IMMENSELY


Verne said:


> Ed, Edd, n Eddy
> Hey, Arnold!
> *Courage the Cowardly Dog* <3
> Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
> ...


REALLY WANT TO WATCH FLAPJACK AND FREAKAZOID

also am I the only one who loves (good) student films? Like Pyrats or Oktapodi or La Migration Bigoudenn or Emile et les Fabuleux Petits Monsieurs or or or
(these are all films by student of L'École des Gobelins by the by)


----------



## octobr (Mar 22, 2009)

OK ADDED I don't even know what storm hawks is hurr.


----------



## octobr (Mar 22, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I LIKE CARTOONS
> 
> I HAVE SEEN AND ENJOYED THESE CARTOONS IMMENSELY
> 
> ...


FLAPJACK IS THE BOMB FOR SHORE. You can find episodes of it on cartoonnetwork.com I think.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't seen Flapjack yet but it looks amazing. >>


----------



## Anche (Mar 22, 2009)

Verne said:


> OK ADDED I don't even know what storm hawks is hurr.


dude it is so cool
like
MOTORCYCLE BIPLANES
n stuff.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 22, 2009)

Verne said:


> Ed, Edd, n Eddy
> Courage the Cowardly Dog
> Powerpuff Girls
> Rugrats
> ...


yesplz~ <3

Join?


----------



## octobr (Mar 22, 2009)

YOU ARE LIKE TOTALLY ADDED!

I think I'm gonna start assigning cartoon characters to everyone. Unfortunately I'm really left with only Blossom or Numbuh One, give that I am leader.

I could be Ace though 8)


----------



## Flareth (Mar 22, 2009)

I should watch Flapjack...

I can be Ren or Yakko if you're assigning cartoon characters. :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 22, 2009)

dibs on the Brain, Flareth should be Pinky


----------



## octobr (Mar 22, 2009)

haha flareth I have the gumshoe version of your avatar. Cept it just says 'gumshoe is my friend (we never got serious, pal).'


----------



## Pook (Mar 23, 2009)

Yogi Bear plz


----------



## Keltena (Mar 23, 2009)

oooh. Can I be Buttercup?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm eustace irl


----------



## Flareth (Mar 23, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> dibs on the Brain, Flareth should be Pinky


That's not a half-bad idea actually.

@Verne: Cool! I saw my icon on Photobucket and was like "Okay, I'm using this."


----------



## octobr (Mar 23, 2009)

Salamander said:


> oooh. Can I be Buttercup?


I don't think you could harm a fly, sweetheart.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 23, 2009)

'kay well if you guys are being cartoon characters I'm being Oblina from Aaaah! Real Monsters!


----------



## Keltena (Mar 23, 2009)

Verne said:


> I don't think you could harm a fly, sweetheart.


Awww. D: The blackbelt in karate isn't enough, then?


----------



## octobr (Mar 23, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Awww. D: The blackbelt in karate isn't enough, then?


You're too nice :c sry

I'm trying to think of another one who can fight. All I can think of is numbuh five who is also too mean.


ALSO I changed my mind, I'm Captain K'nuckles.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah well, then. Does Bubbles work? She kicks ass, has the very occasional mindless fit of rage, _and_ chats with the local wildlife. =]


----------



## octobr (Mar 23, 2009)

WORKS FOR ME!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 23, 2009)

Double Dee, kthnx


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 24, 2009)

^ JERK. YOU JERK. :( HE WAS ALWAYS MY FAVORITE :((((((


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 24, 2009)

U cn hv hm if u want! 

I'll take Dexter, then.


----------



## octobr (Mar 24, 2009)

All right kiddies, updated. 


Double D is my favorite too. I think it was due to this thread that  had a weirdly ed-edd-n-eddy-themed dream last night.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 24, 2009)

waitwaitwaaaiit.
Do we not have Tom & Jerry here? D:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the cartoons on the list that I watch/used to watch and enjoy(ed):

Ed, Edd, n Eddy
Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
Codename: Kids Next Door
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Cow and Chicken
Animaniacs
Tiny Toons
Rugrats
CatDog
Fairly Oddparents
Ren and Stimpy
[The Simpsons]
Recess
[Futurama]
[Looney Tunes]


----------



## octobr (Mar 24, 2009)

Uh, yyyyyyes we do, Salamander. ([:])


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 25, 2009)

Verne said:


> Double D is my favorite too. I think it was due to this thread that  had a weirdly ed-edd-n-eddy-themed dream last night.


I love dreams about cartoons


----------



## octobr (Mar 27, 2009)

THIS JUST IN: New flapjack episode.

Scariest thing ever. ; ;


----------



## Flareth (Mar 27, 2009)

Any of you guys aspiring cartoonists? I am, but I'm am not that good. xD


----------



## nastypass (Mar 27, 2009)

COOL STUFF:



Verne said:


> Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack
> Ed, Edd, n Eddy
> Hey, Arnold!
> Courage the Cowardly Dog
> ...


also joining yes


----------



## octobr (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm more an aspiring voice actor. It'd be ridiculous fun.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 28, 2009)

I aspire to be both. I'd be a better VA than cartoonist. I want to work with all the voice acting starts. I have a sorta weird voice that would work for animation.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 28, 2009)

I can VA when I want to, but I much prefer drawing. I've looked into doing little Flash cartoons when I can download the free trial, so.

...We should so try and make our own cartoon.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 28, 2009)

Cartoons of tcod members would be kinda cool

And we can get the actual members to be the VAs for their own character

...I don't know either


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd love to make an artsy, faggy, silent cartoon but I probably wouldn't have enough patience. Then again, I can get very hung up on large projects so I might be able to finish it, whatever it is.

I'd also have to get good software because all the free shit is, well, shit.

Oh also I enjoy Spongebob and am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 29, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> Cartoons of tcod members would be kinda cool
> 
> And we can get the actual members to be the VAs for their own character
> 
> ...I don't know either


I am so down with this.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 29, 2009)

Spongebob is a great cartoon. But it is not doing so well since Stephen Hillenberg (Spelling please?) isn't directly involved in the show, I believe. It jumped the shark after the movie.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 29, 2009)

Walker said:


> I am so down with this.


Seconded.

Flareth: You spelled it right. And yeah the newer shit isn't as good.


----------



## octobr (Mar 29, 2009)

See I can't draw so! Yes.
Spongebob is pretty boss. My dance teacher really likes it and we can totally confuse the other kids in the class by quoting it the entire hour HI KEVINNN


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 29, 2009)

I can draw. 

Maybe I should actually start working on it


----------



## Flareth (Apr 4, 2009)

I have odd dreams about cartoons.

In one dream, Wakko was doing impressions. He did a horribe Ren impression. I wanted to say something, but I didn't.

Few days ago, I had a dream about a Pinky and the Brain movie. Billy West was voicing Brain for no good reason. He did an okay job, but he couldn't emphasise YES. I wanted to go to Hollywood to stop it but I didn't.

And now, I think  someone described something as "a narf but from outside" (Someone, can you tell me what episode that is from, since it's a real quote)

I need help xD


----------



## Ninkid 97 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so joining. Since I'm definiteley random enough, I call Flapjack! XD


----------



## Dark Marowak (Apr 16, 2009)

Oooooh! I call Schnitzel! :D


----------



## PichuK (Apr 22, 2009)

joinjoinjoinjoin

bold things were/are watched religiously


Verne said:


> Ed, Edd, n Eddy
> *Courage the Cowardly Dog*
> *Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy*
> Powerpuff Girls
> ...


This list is missing Invader Zim and that makes me sad. =(


----------



## Ambipom (May 2, 2009)

What how did I not notice this. Cartoons are the most awesome thing on television ever especially stuff by Craig McCraken or whatever. Join join join.


----------



## nastypass (May 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psnCd3aFLmc

this thread needs more Inspector Gadget discussion


----------



## Flareth (May 6, 2009)

Walker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psnCd3aFLmc
> 
> this thread needs more Inspector Gadget discussion


LOVED this show. It used to show on Nick, I remember. :D

EDIT:

Some voice actors doing some of their famous roles:

Maurice LaMarche

Rob Paulsen

Some of Billy West's Futurama voices

Richard Horvitz signing some autographs


----------



## octobr (Jun 9, 2009)

i am ALIVE


Watching flapjack thanks to comcast. Oh my God, the guardian angel episode <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
so delicious


----------

